# Home insemination: what's the deal?



## VictoryRoll (Jun 26, 2014)

I was wondering if you can home inseminate with imported sperm (from a sperm bank, say Cryos) or if you have to go via a clinic?

I'm getting all sorts of conflicting information online.

Thanks x


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi - might be worth posting your question on the LGBT links as well as I think more people on there have successfully done home insemination.  Whatever you do, good luck!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I know three people who tried that, but unsuccessfully sadly... It's possible!x


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

I was considering this route before opting to have IVF in Copenhagen. I know Cryos is happy to ship the sperm to your home (it comes with liquid nitrogen tanks to keep it frozen until you are ready to use it) but shipments are sometimes stopped by UK customs and there is no refund if this is the case.


----------

